# Remembrance Day Flypast - x7 Griffons



## Scoobs (2 Nov 2011)

There is a planned flypast of seven Griffons over the National War Memorial in Ottawa on Remembrance Day.  This is to celebrate their return from Afghanistan.  I'll be there.


----------



## Strike (2 Nov 2011)

Scoobs said:
			
		

> There is a planned flypast of seven Griffons over the National War Memorial in Ottawa on Remembrance Day.  This is to celebrate their return from Afghanistan.  I'll be there.



Can you get 7 in the air at the same time?  (Obviously NOT from the same sqn  ;D )


----------



## Scoobs (2 Nov 2011)

Hardy, har, har....  I did have a good laugh and yes, Tac Hel can get 7 in the air at the same time.

I figure that you're a seized wing fellow?


----------



## Strike (2 Nov 2011)

Scoobs said:
			
		

> I figure that you're a seized wing fellow?



I was in Borden when we were able to get 8 in the air at the same time while on Ex for HR trg!  Pretty sure you were there too!


----------



## Journeyman (2 Nov 2011)

Scoobs said:
			
		

> I figure that you're a seized wing fellow?


     op:    Missed by..._that_...much


----------



## Scoobs (2 Nov 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> I was in Borden when we were able to get 8 in the air at the same time while on Ex for HR trg!  Pretty sure you were there too!



Aaah, I get it now.  I never knew that you were ex-pilote.  I never checked your info until now.  I think that I have it figured out who you are, but I thought that you were posted to Ottawa??

I don't think that I was in Borden working for 400 or 427 Sqn at that time for HR trg, assuming that you were at 427 Sqn that time?  I think that I may have already been posted by that time to Boredom, aka Borden, but not in the Tac Hel world at that time.


----------



## Zoomie (2 Nov 2011)

Scoobs said:
			
		

> Tac Hel can get 7 in the air at the same time.


You're flying in from Borden or Montreal?


----------



## Scoobs (2 Nov 2011)

I'm no longer at a Tac Hel unit.  I was informed of this from a former Tac Hel associate.  I would assume that they would be a mix of different units considering that there are supposed to be seven.  That's my best guess.


----------



## eurowing (3 Nov 2011)

Scoobs, did you figure out who Strike is yet?  lol


----------



## Scoobs (3 Nov 2011)

I think that I have it, but Strike hasn't responded yet or PM'ed me, so maybe I'll go get some McDonald's french fries with lots of salt, sick back, and enjoy them.


----------



## Strike (3 Nov 2011)

Ding ding ding! We have a winner!


----------



## jasonf6 (3 Nov 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Ding ding ding! We have a winner!


What do we have for him Johnny?


----------



## Scoobs (3 Nov 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Ding ding ding! We have a winner!



Figured that I had it and that you'd know that I had it with my comment.


----------

